# Logodesign: Verbesserungsvorschläge + Kritik



## aposch (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich im richtigen Bereich bin, diesen Thread zu öffnen..

Ich habe für mein kleines Gewerbe ein Logo erstellt und wollte fragen, ob das so ok aussieht und wollte euch bitten mir entweder konstruktive Kritik zu geben oder sogar Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen.

Die Waschmaschine habe ich aus dem Internet - ich weiß nicht in wieweit ich da was verändern muss, wegen dem Copyright..aber hier ist mal mein Design (von mir selbst erstellt):






Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## mackearts (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo aposch,

das sieht doch schon mal sehr gut aus. Sowohl die Farben, als auch die Optik stimmen meiner Meinung nach. Du solltest allerdings mit der Waschmaschine sehr sehr vorsichtig sein... nutze für das Logo wenn du dir nicht sicher bist gekaufte bilder von fotolia.com oder kostenlose von pixelio.de.

Ansonsten zeichne die Waschmaschine in Illustrator ab, verändere sie ein wenig von der Form und ändere vor allem die Farbe...

Den Slogan würde ich versuchen etwas anders zu setzen, irgend etwas stört mich an der Position 

Liebe Grüße,

Michael


----------



## aposch (28. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Verbesserungsvorschläge. Habe mal versucht, diese umzusetzen - hier mein Ergebnis:






Wie ist es jetzt?

Gruss


----------



## mackearts (28. Juli 2011)

Unten ist jetzt noch ein Rechtschreibfehler:
Ihr Zentrale*s* Waschhaus.

Ansonsten haste das auch sehr schön umgesetzt.
Ich fand das erste allerdings von der Dynamik besser...
Das A finde ich etwas schlampig gemacht.

versuch doch mal dein erstes Logo in verschiedenen Farben
zu machen. Des weiteren hat das erste Logo ein "übergewicht"
nach links durch den Slogan. Versuch doch mal rechts unten
einfach nur "in Karlsruhe" zu schreiben...

fazit: bleib in dem Fall beim ersten...
Auch wenn dir viele Designer was von Stundenlangem Ideen-Sammeln
und Scibblen erzählen, ist oft die erste Idee eine der besten.


----------



## smileyml (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn beim ersten Logo aber nur die Farbe zum Original verändert wird, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht eine Urheberrechtsverletzung.


----------



## mackearts (28. Juli 2011)

Jap die Frage ist nur inwiefern das original aussieht? Wenn dus eins zu eins übernommen hast, solltest du wie ichs gesagt habe es in illustrator nachzeichnen und leicht umformen. und vor allem im endeffekt noch die Farbe ändern


----------



## smileyml (28. Juli 2011)

Es sollte sich im Idealfall deutlich unterscheidenl, denn sonst geht es unnützigerweise noch vor Gericht, das dann über die Abwandlung entscheidet.

Daher ist ein Skizzieren und Ideensammeln sinnvoller als eine Googlesuche und der Designer auch eine begründeter Beruf. Design ist kein "Jedermannsgemache".


----------



## mackearts (28. Juli 2011)

ja da hast du wohl recht


----------



## aposch (30. Juli 2011)

Ich habe lange überlegt und das draus gemacht:





Was sagt ihr nun dazu? Ich finde nun bin ich das Copyright-Problem umgangen und habe sogar ein besseres Gesamtbild als vorher. Aber ich will natürlich trotzdem eure Meinung dazu hörn.

Grüße


----------



## smileyml (30. Juli 2011)

Ich würde sogar noch den Türöffner/Griff weglassen und natürlich auch den immer noch vorhandenen Rechtschreibfehler berichtigen.
Es heißt "Ihr zentrale*s* Wahschaus..." und nicht "Ihr zentrale*r* Waschhaus..."


----------



## aposch (30. Juli 2011)

Oh, habe das mit dem Rechtschreibfehler völlig vergessen. So, nun die neue Version ohne Griff:


----------



## mackearts (12. August 2011)

Genial. Das hast du gut gemacht.
Gefällt mir so schon richtig gut! Die Reduktion war wichtig.
Jetzt vermittelt das Logo die Message und du hast kein
Copyright verletzt.


----------



## ceiJee (18. September 2011)

Diese Version gefällt mir am besten 
http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/4245/waschsalonb.jpg
ein richtig ordentliches Logo. 
Damit kann sich eine Firma sehen lassen. 
Das andere ist mir schon wieder etwas zu abgeflacht, aber dennoch schön.


----------

